# Trying to ID a Guide - Possibly Clearwater FL



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe Mike Cole out of clearwater?








Finesse One Charters


Finesse One Charters, Клируотер. Отметки "Нравится": 245 · Посетили: 3. fishing excursions




www.facebook.com


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

backbone said:


> Maybe Mike Cole out of clearwater?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. You are the second person to suggest that name. I have left him a VM already.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats my buddy Mike Cole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Be careful, he may be trying to doxx him


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

Nope. Nothing bad or evil planned on my part. I got the same info from another source and had a great call with him yesterday. Sounds like a really good guy. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Be careful, he may be trying to doxx him


I’m so harmless that I had to look up the meaning of “doxx” !!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

OldGuy said:


> I’m so harmless that I had to look up the meaning of “doxx” !!!


You never know these days man!!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

OldGuy said:


> I’m so harmless that I had to look up the meaning of “doxx” !!!


X2


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

OldGuy said:


> I’m so harmless that I had to look up the meaning of “doxx” !!!


😂 Same here!


----------

